# Baby formula milk



## English (May 7, 2011)

Hi

I'll soon be moving to Texas with my husband. We're at the final stages of my visa processing. We have a young baby who currently has hipp organic first infant milk here in the UK (ready to feed, not powder version). I've looked online in the states and I can't see that the same milk is available there. Does anyone know if it is and if not, what the equivalent is?

Many thanks

Corrie


----------



## KATYSPUR (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi there
I've not seen HIPP Organic milk over here (in fact I've not seen many UK formulas over here at all). My son was 10 months and a guzzler of Aptimil when we moved, but I had to change in the end (to Similac) until he moved to cows milk a short while after. You should prepare yourself that you might have to change.
It's also worth noting that it's really expensive to buy ready prepared formula (certainly here in California anyway) - literally double the price of UK - so you might want to think of moving to powder (and then it would be easier to pack a few week's supply in your luggage and give you some time to find an alternative).
I checked US amazon to see what you can get online - it directs you to a formula called "Baby's Only". Might be worth checking if this is the US equivalent.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Sadly there is no directly comparable infant formula in the U.S.  Earth's Best used to have one, but it was discontinued a couple years ago. No idea why -- they had to have been making a huge profit on it.

The only organic premixed formula still on the market in the U.S. is Similac's, but that's a very different product (soy). If you're willing to abandon the premixed idea you've got some options. Earth's Best Organic Infant (the one that's not "Sensitive") looks like a good match to the HiPP product you're using now, though it doesn't have the GOS prebiotic that HiPP's product does (if that matters). But it does have DHA and ARA as the U.S. FDA insists. Use your favorite search engine to find other "organic infant formula" candidates.

Nothing is "perfect" in the U.S. market, in my view. You could quibble with ingredient decisions in every vendor's product.

Another approach might be to haul some HiPP powdered over. Just make sure to declare it for U.S. agricultural inspection ("infant formula"), but I don't think they'll have any problem with it in reasonable quantities -- a few cans, say. Especially if you've got a baby in tow.

My wife and I -- either one of us -- can mix this cocktail on the road. We put hot boiling water in an insulated aluminum/BPA-free flask for the water supply and also pack reuseable ice packs. We keep hot and cold on opposite sides of the bag. We premeasure the powder into separate little BPA-free containers. Platex (and some other companies probably) make disposable bottle inserts that work great, though those are optional -- you can use conventional bottles if you prefer. Anyway, put all that together and the infant bar can be opened quickly anywhere we (or either one of us) are and without packing much at all. It's really not all that much work, and it's ridiculously less expensive than the premixed stuff.

Breastmilk is best if possible, of course -- and super convenient.


----------



## English (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Thats really helpful. I would much prefer breast feeding but unfortunately after traumatic start, my son never breastfed. I was able to pump milk for awhile but there was never enough and it dried up so he's fully formula fed now  i will probably switch to the powder here before we go so we can get used to it. Easier to take on the plane too and like you say, i can bring some with me.

Thanks for your help


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I should clarify that the FDA appears to _encourage_ (not require) DHA and ARA in infant formula. But really just leave that all aside. It's simply one of the differences between the HiPP product you're using now and all but one of the organic formulas sold in the U.S. (Nature's One's regular Baby's Only). Nature's One voluntarily does not market its formulas for babies less than 12 months old, it should be noted.

Interestingly there are only three manufacturers of organic infant formulas sold in the U.S., including Nature's One. One of them is the maker of Similac Organic (Abbott), then everything else is from the third manufacturer (Perrigo), including organic store brands. There are not a lot of options.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google brings Hipp products available in the US. Changing to US formula while you are still in the UK may be an option to make the transition easier.


----------



## Kim3kids (May 20, 2016)

English said:


> We have a young baby who currently has hipp organic first infant milk here in the UK (ready to feed, not powder version). I've looked online in the states and I can't see that the same milk is available there. Does anyone know if it is and if not, what the equivalent is?


You can find European and especially German brands here as well. I use the Hipp formula for my second and used the Holle formula for my first son. I get them from this website, they ship for free across the US and they are fast. These are my favorite brands, the most trustable for me.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

HiPP's products are available via the U.S. firms that specialize in mail order U.K. grocery imports. However, their products are _extremely_ expensive landed in the U.S., with premiums atop premiums.

The closest (or only?) U.S. on shore equivalent is probably Similac's Advance Organic Ready to Feed. It's still ridiculously expensive but somewhat less ridiculous. You can order it direct from the manufacturer (Abbott), and that's probably the best deal at least if you don't want to lug it home from a local store. Earth's Best used to have a ready to feed version of their product, but they've discontinued it.


----------



## Maryy (Oct 31, 2019)

BBCWatcher said:


> Sadly there is no directly comparable infant formula in the U.S.  Earth's Best used to have one, but it was discontinued a couple years ago. No idea why -- they had to have been making a huge profit on it.
> 
> The only organic premixed formula still on the market in the U.S. is Similac's, but that's a very different product (soy). If you're willing to abandon the premixed idea you've got some options. Earth's Best Organic Infant (the one that's not "Sensitive") looks like a good match to the HiPP product you're using now, though it doesn't have the GOS prebiotic that HiPP's product does (if that matters). But it does have DHA and ARA as the U.S. FDA insists. Use your favorite search engine to find other "organic infant formula" candidates.
> 
> ...


Just found this old thread and need update, can anyone advice one of those organic formulas from amazon or ebay?
:focus::focus::focus:
I'd be so greatfull and appreciate any advice


----------

